# ammonia



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Hey i just did a 20% water change and vaced the whole tank and there is still a slight trace of ammonia what is the best way to get rid of it


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2003)

If you have an established biofiltration system, then there should be no problem with a trace of ammonia. If you really want to detoxify it, maybe a product like Ammo-Lock would help.

I'm just guessing about this, hopefully, DonH can confirm or disprove this, but since most tap water is treated with chloramine which is both ammonia and chlorine (NH2Cl), you may always have a trace reading of ammonmia after a water change.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well said Jeff. I dont know about the make up of chloramine but it does make sense. Even if there are trace amouts of ammonia after a water change, your bio-filtration should handle it. If this does not clear up you may not have enough filtration to handle your current bio load.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

thanks guys i just teasted the water again after a few hours eberything is perfect


----------

